# Where to position hoods on bars?



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

Coming from a fitting last week it was suggested that I move my hoods up and closer to the flats and up from the bends. For years I had maintained more of a smooth transition from the flats to the starting slope of the hoods. Positioned as far up as he suggested they almost appear as 'bullhorns" or knobs sticking up off my bars. His height limiting factors as that the hoods just low enould so that i could just barely reach the brake/shifter when down in the drops. 

Sure looks odd. Rides more like a comfortable flat bar but doesn't do much for areo into a headwind having to keep my elbows bent to stay low before going to the drops. 

Is it all just preference and what feels right and screw looks. Any pivtures or links as to what 'normal' look like? 

This fitting, new stem and bars is handing me my asss... and I loved this bike pretty much the way it was. Perhaps I'll just give it another 50 miles or so.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure if I've got the proper mental image here (got pics?) but it sounds like the fitter tried to shorten your bike by adjusting the hoods up and closer to you. 
This is what I'd consider "normal": https://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-onlin...653F/5EAF/AC14/504C/2917/Fenomalist-white.jpg


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It really is a matter of preference. Many techs will put them high to improve comfort while in the hoods. Sometimes, so much as they seem to slope up from the flat part of the bars. Some people like it where they are lower for easier access in the drops, and also a slight droop from the top of the bars.
Here's my old bike, and you can see how it really was positioned too high. It was difficult to reach the levers in the drops.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Some shifters also will not work correctly if they aren't in the proper spot on the bar. That is a small range on the bend; which puts the hood level with the top of the bar, or slightly above or below. Any major variation from that and a) it looks ridiculous, and b) the shifter may not work properly.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Some shifters also will not work correctly if they aren't in the proper spot on the bar. That is a small range on the bend; which puts the hood level with the top of the bar, or slightly above or below. Any major variation from that and a) it looks ridiculous, and b) the shifter may not work properly.


Hmm... I wonder if that could be why my old bike never shifted crisply. They are too high there, but I'm thinking it's more the too short cable housing to the RD. Funny how I've had it happen 2x in a row with the housing being too short.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I too just put a new stem and bars on my ride last weekend. I ended lowering my hoods from where they were on the old bars...

The tops of my hoods are now just above the tops of my bars, but only by a 1/2 inch to maybe and inch at the very most. The fits a little more in the agressive position while riding on the hoods but feels good so far. I haven't gone out and put any real mile in the new postion yet... only on the trainer. I hope to get out this weekend to see if how it really rides. I post some pictures over the weekend for you see.

Hank; is that your bike...? I like the look :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Is it all just preference and what feels right and screw looks. Any pivtures or links as to what 'normal' look like?


It's definitely that. There's no "normal". Especially with the variety of bends in drop bars now, you just have to figure out what works for you. Shimano's hoods in recent years are essentially designed as bar extensions, with a much longer body than would be necessary simply to contain the mechanism. So you figure out where you want the hoods for good grip, then adjust their position on the bars, and the bar tilt, to get acceptable drops position and lever reach.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Hank; is that your bike...? I like the look :thumbsup:


No not mine just a random example of hoods I googled up on the internet. I do have the same frame though.....although mine is black with Ultegra, 'normal' wheels and different graphics so looks totally different. That white frame is sweet. I don't think they sell it in the US though.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr Bentwrench said:


> This fitting, new stem and bars is handing me my asss... and I loved this bike pretty much the way it was. Perhaps I'll just give it another 50 miles or so.


I'm curious, if you were happy with the bike the way it was, why go through the fitting and change everything? I'm assuming that by saying you loved it as-is, you meant there were no functional issues such as pain or discomfort.

For what it's worth, I tend to keep my hoods fairly high. 

Enter the BEAST!!!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> No not mine just a random example of hoods I googled up on the internet. I do have the same frame though.....although mine is black with Ultegra, 'normal' wheels and different graphics so looks totally different. That white frame is sweet. I don't think they sell it in the US though.



You couldn't have googled a nicer looking ride... yes it is sweeeeet....


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Totally down to personal preference. It also depends on the shape of your bars. It seems to me that older Shimano hoods (i.e. before 7900/6700 shape) worked well with a classic bend (and others) but now the "standard" shape between the Big Three is much more shallow/compact/anatomic-friendly. Still, play around with what you've got. If you can ride without tape then just use some electrical tape to hold down the cables while you dial in your hood position and bar orientation. Then apply tape. Even after the bar tape is on, you can adjust your hoods up to 1/2cm in either direction!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

If you like your shifters up on the bar, but it makes them hard to reach from the hooks, you can try the Specialized "slim shims" that fit your levers. You can get them in most LBS's if your group is fairly new. Otherwise, go to the Specialized website and find the ones made for your levers. I did this with my bars last year and it made a great difference. I can have the levers up where they fit my position and hands/wrists the best and I can now reach them easily from the hooks. For what it's worth, they don't look like an add on at all, nobody will notice them.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

you want it so that when you are on the hoods there is a straight line which runs from you fore arm - wrist - end of fingers

this pic illustrates what I mean (I hope) - actually this isnt ideal but its close and it works for him, ideally he would have his hoods a little bit higher than they are here, but its a compromise


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought a bike a few years ago and the builder positioned the brakes like you describe. I found it dangerous when my hand were on the drops as I couldn't catch onto the brake levers. I also found it gave poor support when on the hoods, out of the saddle, climbing.
As soon as I could, I tilted the bars lower so the brakes were nearly facing straight ahead. Far more comfortable, felt more natural and way safer, in my opinion.
(it is also another thing that puts me off the look of Shimano built bikes. they all seem to have the levers angled the wrong way. I cannot understand how people can ride that way to be honest)


----------

